# Mods to my Char-Griller Model #2121 29" with SFB



## markadams (Aug 17, 2015)

IMG_0534.jpg



__ markadams
__ Aug 17, 2015


















IMG_0535.jpg



__ markadams
__ Aug 17, 2015






I am a new smoker and have made a couple of simple modifications to my Char-Griller Model #2121.

First, I reversed the wheels.  The manufacturer recommends they be placed on the left end of the frame which results in having to pick up the smoker by the fire box to roll it.  This struck as a completely idiotic design choice, so I turned the frame around allowing me to roll it around by picking it up by the shelf.  

Second I replaced the thin, cedar planks used for both shelves with some 1x4 kiln-dried, pressure treated boards I had left over from another project.  I added a leaf/shelf to give me a little more room to place food trays. 

Easy to do and now much easier to use the smoker.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2015)

Very good , I like you mods. 

Are you planning to use wood. ?  If so , I can help you get rolling .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## bourbonq (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the 36" model, and your next step might be getting a few good thermometers because the factory chargriller therm is not at all accurate. Install them at grate level.


----------



## markadams (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks to you both for the comments.  The extra shelf space is really a big help and turning the wheels around corrected what I consider to be a real dumbazz design decision.

I use a Maverick ET-732 and a Weber instant read thermometer.  So far, I have smoked with pecan, cherry, apple, and hickory.  Pecan is becoming my go-to choice because I can get some from a pecan grower.  I will trying peach wood in the near future.


----------

